# Can you chip a car to run on regular instead of premium?



## glenn31792 (Apr 27, 2008)

I have a Nissan Maxima that requires premium. Can I chip it or have it programmed to run on regular?


----------



## gremlin (Apr 27, 2008)

glenn31792 said:


> I have a Nissan Maxima that requires premium. Can I chip it or have it programmed to run on regular?



why does it require premium?? if its not a sports car or built engine run it on reg. if it does not spark knock then rock on


----------



## glenn31792 (Apr 27, 2008)

It says to run it on premium. The valves clatter on regular gas.


----------



## gremlin (Apr 27, 2008)

glenn31792 said:


> It says to run it on premium. The valves clatter on regular gas.



ya the noise you hear is spark rattle. call your dealership and see if they can adjust the octane rating. on our older fords it was an adjustable peramiter


----------



## ShoerFast (Apr 27, 2008)

glenn31792 said:


> It says to run it on premium. The valves clatter on regular gas.



Just a guess, but thats not the valves clattering. 

Most closed-loop feed-back engines have a way of telling how effective the ignition timing is. Knock sensors being the most common, others use an adiptive memory system that remembers what worked well in the past by doing a few minor test to see were the engine runs best. 

I have no idea what your Nissan uses, but it's my bet that something is on the cusp of working?

When dose the engine make the most noise?

(My first guess is under a heavy load? my second guess is rev-ed up, like right before it needs a higher gear?)


----------



## gremlin (Apr 27, 2008)

ShoerFast said:


> Just a guess, but thats not the valves clattering.
> 
> Most closed-loop feed-back engines have a way of telling how effective the ignition timing is. Knock sensors being the most common, others use an adiptive memory system that remembers what worked well in the past by doing a few minor test to see were the engine runs best.
> 
> ...




correct info. the noise he hears when using low grade is predetonation caused by the low octane fuel igniting too fast for the preset timing


----------



## ShoerFast (Apr 28, 2008)

gremlin said:


> correct info. the noise he hears when using low grade is predetonation caused by the low octane fuel igniting too fast for the preset timing



That, and or it's under-fueling under load?

The processor should be able to take care of it. 

It would be a fun system to dial in a little more fuel-rail pressure. 

Had the privelage of working on a few dynos, and seen how baty processors can get when the injector dwell can't keep up with the fuel requirements. 

WOT should back any timing off,,,,,, bring on the RMP's it should bring it back up. Short change it on fuel and it's all over the place.

80% - 90% injector dwell and .3 volts off an O2 sensor,,,,and yes, one h311-of-a rattle. 

Glenn, is this a new problem? Or has it eased into a problem?

Making the fuel filter the first place to 'guess' and the pump and regulator second, in order of cost.


----------



## OilHead (Apr 28, 2008)

What is your coolant temp? Was it doing this last winter on rainy days ? Return hose temp measured with infered when symtoms occour. Is there 10% ethenol corn squezzins in the mix ?


----------



## glenn31792 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies.
Nissan says to run it on priemum. I don't know if its because of high
compression or what. Being Fi I expected it to adjust somewhat.
I might run the tank down and put regular in it and disconnect the
battery for an hour. I hear that this will get the computer to reset
and adjust for altitude and things. Who knows it might do something.

It has made the noise since day one. So I have always used premium.
Sometimes you can get away with filling 1/4 tank with regular.
Car now has 60k miles on it. 
Temp has always been the same.


----------



## gremlin (Apr 28, 2008)

good idea to disconnect battery and reset KAM


----------



## goblin (Apr 28, 2008)

I've had a 2.3L fuel injected Ford engine that has done the same thing since the day I got it (1989). It runs perfect on Premium, OK on the middle grades, and downright lousy on 'regular' grade (low octane), knocking and pinging to beat the band.
If I remember correctly, the owner's manual did state that if the engine knocks or pings excessively you should increase the octane of the gas that you are using.

I figure that some engines prefer premium gas just like some people prefer premium beer, while other people will drink anything.....and enjoy it.


----------



## gremlin (Apr 28, 2008)

goblin said:


> I've had a 2.3L fuel injected Ford engine that has done the same thing since the day I got it (1989). It runs perfect on Premium, OK on the middle grades, and downright lousy on 'regular' grade (low octane), knocking and pinging to beat the band.
> If I remember correctly, the owner's manual did state that if the engine knocks or pings excessively you should increase the octane of the gas that you are using.
> 
> I figure that some engines prefer premium gas just like some people prefer premium beer, while other people will drink anything.....and enjoy it.



ha good post and true as well


----------



## OilHead (Apr 28, 2008)

If that engine has a vacuum advance pot on the distributor pull off the hose & plug it. It will then limit the total advance & detonation should go away so you can run regular fuel. Miles per gallon may suffer & it probably wont rev out as high. Make sure the coolant antifreeze is clean w a 50 50 mix.


----------



## joecool85 (Apr 28, 2008)

You can "chip" a car to run on damn near any octane, so yeah, you could retune it to run on regular. You won't get as much hp though. The only thing keeping you back might be compression. If you have 10:1 or less compression you should be able to run regular (87 octane), any more than that and you're going to need premium (91+ octane) no matter what the tune.


----------



## OilHead (Apr 28, 2008)

I am guessing the engine is fuel injected . If your talkin about chipin the car then assume its computer controlled. In any case if the O2 sensor is lazy, crumed up or out of calibration then it will cause this. So how old is the O2 ?


----------



## ShoerFast (Apr 28, 2008)

joecool85 said:


> You can "chip" a car to run on damn near any octane, so yeah, you could retune it to run on regular. You won't get as much hp though. The only thing keeping you back might be compression. If you have 10:1 or less compression you should be able to run regular (87 octane), any more than that and you're going to need premium (91+ octane) no matter what the tune.



Yep!

And to comply with NOx emissions, there is a good chance that it's not above 9.5:1 comp.

Chopping the base timing might also help, along with erasing the memory (disconnecting the battery) Remember to touch the disconnected neg. cable to the pos. cable to kill any capacitor or other system back-up it might have. 

I will still stand on there being a problem. With stock cylinder heads needing premium to live. There just way to de-tuned to meet emissions to cause the need for that much octain to control the flame/pressures. 

Most systems look at the throttle position, manifold pressure, engine temp, and RPM first, and then look at the O2 , knock-sensor and ambient temp, before re-tailoring the base for air-fuel ratio and timing curve. 

If the base curve, (distributor position/inginition-trigger) is too far advanced, there will be a problem. 

If the fuel-rail/injectors can not meet the demand, you might be able to trick it with a better quality fuel, but your bandaiding the real problem, and the engine could be doing a better job for you.


----------



## ShoerFast (Apr 28, 2008)

goblin said:


> I've had a 2.3L fuel injected Ford engine that has done the same thing since the day I got it (1989). It runs perfect on Premium, OK on the middle grades, and downright lousy on 'regular' grade (low octane), knocking and pinging to beat the band.
> If I remember correctly, the owner's manual did state that if the engine knocks or pings excessively you should increase the octane of the gas that you are using.
> 
> I figure that some engines prefer premium gas just like some people prefer premium beer, while other people will drink anything.....and enjoy it.



Working with the SVO and Rapideo groups in early 89 . The best fix for those early processors was to take the fuel regulator and a 10MM 1/4" Snap-on deep-well socket and trial and error, compress the fuel regulator 'shorter' to increase the fuel delivery pressure. (compressing the case put more pressure on the release spring) 

Trusting memory here, but your looking to go from 36#'s of line pressure to about 40#'s . 

That old Pinto engine, along with others were hard to clean up, making them too clean was the problim, everything dialed into the base (the PROM) was too lean and lazy. 

There been 400HP test done with Fords 2.3 and Mopar's 2.2L's


----------



## OilHead (Apr 28, 2008)

Yep & if the egr valve is clogged up & or the vac signal is not present after it has warmed up crusin then that could be the cause also. It lowers the peak combustion temp & aids in reducing spark knock.


----------



## joecool85 (Apr 28, 2008)

ShoerFast said:


> I will still stand on there being a problem. With stock cylinder heads needing premium to live. There just way to de-tuned to meet emissions to cause the need for that much octain to control the flame/pressures.



You'd be surprised. There are a handful of n/a cars that aren't performance cars, but the way they are tuned from the factory they run like poop on regular gas. Nissan makes a few cars like this. I wouldn't be surprised if the car is in perfect shape.


----------



## ShoerFast (Apr 28, 2008)

joecool85 said:


> You'd be surprised. There are a handful of n/a cars that aren't performance cars, but the way they are tuned from the factory they run like poop on regular gas. Nissan makes a few cars like this. I wouldn't be surprised if the car is in perfect shape.



Would not be surprised at all,,,,but it still is not right. Your use of the word 'perfect shape' is far different then mine. 

A very large percentage of the work I did was correcting factory (stock) problems. 

Meeting EPA regs and oxygenating fuels is an evil as well. 

The saplings old Pinto engine was a good example...... 



ShoerFast said:


> That old Pinto engine, along with others were hard to clean up, making them too clean was the problem, everything dialed into the base (the PROM) was too lean and lazy.
> 
> There been 400HP test done with Fords 2.3 and Mopar's 2.2L's



I have a lot more respect for Nissan's and Toyota's then anything the Big-3 ever built. 

The trick, in my opinion, is making it run with this stuff that call gasoline any more. Tier II and E85 fuels don't help. And cost us billions of dollars. 

The reason I sort of leaned toward the possibility it may be a fuel ratio problem, if I may?

Is the fact that todays fuels are at best only 85% of what 'gas' should be. 

Simple math, it takes 130% more fuel (with this cheap-stuff) to get the same power, and yes, it will make an audible rebellion. 

Back in da day, they took 87 octane fuel and blended MTBE and other fun stuff to make 100+ octane fuel. It cost less, ran better. 

Now, they take 93 (or so) fuels, dump in chet engines don't need or like, and come up with 87 octane fuels. 

You need more to get the same. 

On that note, gas is hitting an all time high, but to grab the next higher nozzle still cost about a dime a step-higher. 

Making 93 octane (for a few pennies more) more bang for the buck,,,,,,,,,
But that improvment would only be made if it is a sound runner to start with. (not needing the octane to improve a fault)


----------



## glenn31792 (Apr 28, 2008)

I just looked the motor up
3.5L 60 deg V6
CR 10.3
BxS 3.75 x 3.20
red line 6600 rpm
sequential multipoint EFI

4 valves per cyl with CVTCS (Continuously Variable Valve Timing Control System (CVTCS)
Fuel Premium Unleaded
Emissions Closed Loop Alpha Control


----------



## ShoerFast (Apr 28, 2008)

glenn31792 said:


> I just looked the motor up
> 3.5L 60 deg V6
> CR 10.3
> BxS 3.75 x 3.20
> ...



I really think that engine will run just fine on 87 proof, if you keep your foot out of it some. If your having problems with the cheap-stuff, with your foot out of it, there is something else happening.

I have a 5L pulling a 14,000# truck and it dose fine with 87 , with about 1/10th the technology your engine has.


----------



## gremlin (Apr 28, 2008)

ShoerFast said:


> I really think that engine will run just fine on 87 proof, if you keep your foot out of it some. If your having problems with the cheap-stuff, with your foot out of it, there is something else happening.
> 
> I have a 5L pulling a 14,000# truck and it dose fine with 87 , with about 1/10th the technology your engine has.



if its tuned from the factory to run premium he may have a spark rattle on mid or low grade. i dont know much at all about imorts but it should have a knock sensor that detects spark rattle and changes timing to accept mid or low grade. not sure on that model. on our newer fords with vct we have a knock sensor on each bank(v engines) and still they spark rattle on super hot and humid days. the perameters are set to read certain info and processors can only change outputs on a certain scale. if the veh needs adv or retared timing beyond the set limits the processor cannot just make it happen. its only within a set amount. so when our fords need less or more timing than the pcm is set to give it just goes to its max and still rattles


----------



## ShoerFast (Apr 29, 2008)

gremlin said:


> if its tuned from the factory to run premium he may have a spark rattle on mid or low grade. i dont know much at all about imorts but it should have a knock sensor that detects spark rattle and changes timing to accept mid or low grade. not sure on that model. on our newer fords with vct we have a knock sensor on each bank(v engines) and still they spark rattle on super hot and humid days. the perameters are set to read certain info and processors can only change outputs on a certain scale. if the veh needs adv or retared timing beyond the set limits the processor cannot just make it happen. its only within a set amount. so when our fords need less or more timing than the pcm is set to give it just goes to its max and still rattles




A good friend of mine, Jim Ottie , moved up in the Ford Tech school in 89 , I was offered his job but I moved on to aviation. Just wondering if you ever ran into him? (he traveled a lot, but was based in Minnesota.)

Ford's feed-back history is a lot different, better then most, cheaper but better sensors. They went to reading everything in HZ in the early 80's, instead of volts (very early Mopar, the first to invest in feed-back engines,,,1976) Or digital 10x a second like GM. (Late 70's) 

Ford had the best knock sensors* early on, they could read the engine noise so fast that the processor could tell what cylinder it was that made the noise. Long before it could do anything about it. (individually timed cylinders and separate injectors) 

I would have a very hard time telling someone that just spent an equivalent to a down-payment on a house that there new 'POS' (or Nisson's and such!) is just going to make noise. 

It has been a while, but Ford called it 'M' -time, or better, straight clock time to diagnoses a cure for a problem. I had logged thousands of M-time hours, and Ford never shuddered paying for it. 

My post are getting a little long, thanks for putting up with them! 

Can you tell I miss it just a little?

_*in 1987, Ford had a little problem with there SVO-SHO Taurus,,,,
It seemed there was a real bad TQ-steer problem off a green light,,,,,,,,,

They could not keep a 700HP FWD car in it's own lane of traffic! (that problem has long been fixed!) 

(I worked for 2 weeks with the SVO people trying all kinds of stuff to get the 5-speed SHO gear box to shift quicker and smoother,,,,till they dropped the program)_


----------



## gremlin (Apr 29, 2008)

ShoerFast said:


> A good friend of mine, Jim Ottie , moved up in the Ford Tech school in 89 , I was offered his job but I moved on to aviation. Just wondering if you ever ran into him? (he traveled a lot, but was based in Minnesota.)
> 
> Ford's feed-back history is a lot different, better then most, cheaper but better sensors. They went to reading everything in HZ in the early 80's, instead of volts (very early Mopar, the first to invest in feed-back engines,,,1976) Or digital 10x a second like GM. (Late 70's)
> 
> ...




Hmm i do not know Jom Ottie. But yes i do know m-time. ha sometimes the only way to make money through ford. alot of newer veh have no labor op for fixes. now a days spending time with an engineer from ford is worse than a week long visit to the dentist. we just got a new one here. i had the cab pulled off of an 05 f150 to R&R the engine(must faster and easier on the body) now in the new WSMs it states to remove the for such repairs. he walked out of the offece and said holy :censored: dude what are you doing? hmm i said fixing the mans truck. hes reply was why the :censored: do you have the cab off? i showed him the WSM and what it said. puzzled he says wow. i asked if he had ever worked on cars he says no. yet he is a Ford engineer. explain that one ha ha


----------



## gremlin (Apr 29, 2008)

one more thing. even most of the guys with ford hotline are just average joes. not many smart ones left. most just read what the surveys say and have no real idea of what your talking about. they type in a symptom and read a fix


----------



## ShoerFast (Apr 29, 2008)

gremlin said:


> Hmm i do not know Jom Ottie. But yes i do know m-time. ha sometimes the only way to make money through ford. alot of newer veh have no labor op for fixes. now a days spending time with an engineer from ford is worse than a week long visit to the dentist. we just got a new one here. i had the cab pulled off of an 05 f150 to R&R the engine(must faster and easier on the body) now in the new WSMs it states to remove the for such repairs. he walked out of the offece and said holy :censored: dude what are you doing? hmm i said fixing the mans truck. hes reply was why the :censored: do you have the cab off? i showed him the WSM and what it said. puzzled he says wow. i asked if he had ever worked on cars he says no. yet he is a Ford engineer. explain that one ha ha



Your not going to get M-time to R&R an engine in an 05, but if it saves time, your the boss there, he should go back to his office. 

A lot of the Derburn (the glass house) engineers doing there field study are fun, there sent out to 'work' put them to work, and flag there time for your self. Thats the way that program was set up to work. 

The Rapideo Group is a lot different to work with, dose your dealership have an SVO branch, or authorized?

Edit: Get used to clock punching any RO that seems fishy,,,, or anything that came from another dealership. Even if something takes longer them book time, if you can prove that you make good time on everything else, M-time can even improve book time. All TS time is M-time, if it's not in operation in the book.


----------



## gremlin (Apr 29, 2008)

ShoerFast said:


> Your not going to get M-time to R&R an engine in an 05, but if it saves time, your the boss there, he should go back to his office.
> 
> A lot of the Derburn (the glass house) engineers doing there field study are fun, there sent out to 'work' put them to work, and flag there time for your self. Thats the way that program was set up to work.
> 
> The Rapideo Group is a lot different to work with, dose your dealership have an SVO branch, or authorized?



i wasnt getting M time to do the engine. just making a comment about it. We use them as needed. but try at all cost to avoid them. Iv been pushing my service manager to go svo roush or saleen either one. he has his reasons he says for not doing so. coming from NC we did alot of aftermarket go fast kinda stuff. we actually built another shop on the grounds just for it. i ran it till i decided to move. so iwant it pretty bad here but he dont. 
id love to get back into ford performance being a big time drag racer myself


----------



## ShoerFast (Apr 29, 2008)

gremlin said:


> i wasnt getting M time to do the engine. just making a comment about it. We use them as needed. but try at all cost to avoid them. Iv been pushing my service manager to go svo roush or saleen either one. he has his reasons he says for not doing so. coming from NC we did alot of aftermarket go fast kinda stuff. we actually built another shop on the grounds just for it. i ran it till i decided to move. so iwant it pretty bad here but he dont.
> id love to get back into ford performance being a big time drag racer myself



Dyno's are another thing to fix your sights on!

One of the best quick Drag-tricks is a plastic spoon,,,,for real.

Before swapping pencils (injectors, heavy blowers tend to pack more air further back, needing bigger jetted pencils). Quickly rub the plastic spoon on all the header-pipes, the hottest will smear more spoon, the colder ones need more pencil. 

Spoons are way faster then on-board recorders, recorders keep a lot more information. Qualifying is the best time to make changes, hot laps nothing changes, finals, nothing stays the same!


----------



## gremlin (Apr 29, 2008)

ShoerFast said:


> Dyno's are another thing to fix your sights on!
> 
> One of the best quick Drag-tricks is a plastic spoon,,,,for real.
> 
> Before swapping pencils (injectors, heavy blowers tend to pack more air further back, needing bigger jetted pencils). Quickly rub the plastic spoon on all the header-pipes, the hottest will smear more spoon, the colder ones need more pencil.



When back home me and a friend ran our own speed shop. I actually built a few of the cars that ran on PInks all out at Rockingham. So im hooked on a dyno for sure. We spent a ton of money on ours but it paid for itslef in no time.

and iv heard about the spoon trick like using a inf therm myslef. my headers are ceramic coated so hate making a mess on them he he. and iv never heard an injector called a pencil now thats a new one on me


----------



## gremlin (Apr 29, 2008)

ha and naturally our cars were the first to be done on the dyno. buddy did his first 67 chevelle built to the hilt. then mine 88 mustang 331 with a 300 hit of laughing gas c6 9in rear backhalved. she spun on the rollers hit the limiter and scattered. i got sick literally. motor was only 3 months old and only two passes at the track. now she sports a 351 stroked 410 and lots of internal goodies


----------



## ShoerFast (Apr 29, 2008)

gremlin said:


> When back home me and a friend ran our own speed shop. I actually built a few of the cars that ran on PInks all out at Rockingham. So im hooked on a dyno for sure. We spent a ton of money on ours but it paid for itslef in no time.
> 
> and iv heard about the spoon trick like using a inf therm myslef. my headers are ceramic coated so hate making a mess on them he he. and iv never heard an injector called a pencil now thats a new one on me



Pencils are just tubes with calibrated jets in them,,,,constant flow. your final tune on blown alkies. 

I never pit-crewed for more then a Kieth Black, Merlin piston engine in a full alky quick-16 car. 7 second 200 MPH car @6000' air,,,,,,, on a power-glide! 

The fastest 'car' I crewed for was for Rich Hanna of MotorSports 'Eastern Raider' (it's now called First Strike) Rich runs in the 5.95 area. 

The fastest dragster I crewed for is a toss up between Earthflight, or California Smokie both in the 5 second area, just shy of 300 MPH. 

They all have j-85's in them.

Draging is fun at every level, lawn-mower racers seem to be about the happiest!

Pinks is just way to cool of a show, there coming to Denver in Aug. My first hunch is to find out who is running,,,,but second guess is it would be more fun to watch the show.


----------



## gremlin (Apr 29, 2008)

i dont much care for the show. too much crying and what not but i do live watching cars run down the track. it actaully cost me a fiance. said i spent too much time working on them :censored: race cars. o well both of us are better off now ha ha. Iv never been much a pit crew kinda person less it was my car. id go to the track and make sure the ones i set up did what they were supposed to and that was about it. fastest iv ever been myslef was 8.92 at 151 mph. whata rush
they kicked me out of my own home track ha ha told me not to come back till i had shutes


----------



## ShoerFast (Apr 29, 2008)

gremlin said:


> i dont much care for the show. too much crying and what not but i do live watching cars run down the track. it actaully cost me a fiance. said i spent too much time working on them :censored: race cars. o well both of us are better off now ha ha. Iv never been much a pit crew kinda person less it was my car. id go to the track and make sure the ones i set up did what they were supposed to and that was about it. fastest iv ever been myslef was 8.92 at 151 mph. whata rush
> they kicked me out of my own home track ha ha told me not to come back till i had shutes




Chutes and a roll cage! Good Job! ,,,, but thats not the track, it's NHRA stuff.


----------



## gremlin (Apr 29, 2008)

ShoerFast said:


> Chutes and a roll cage! Good Job! ,,,, but thats not the track, it's NHRA stuff.



well i had the cage for sure when i build a car for myslef safety is first. i had no idea the car was gonna run that kinda number. and all built in my backyard shop. i hadnt even looked at the time slip yet and my buddies are going nuts i asked wtf was going on and the told me i had broke into the 8s i said bull till i looked at the slip. let the car cool off and ran almost identicle numbers. ray the guy that used to run the place said dude that was bad but you gotta go. find some chutes and holla at me ha ha. talk about a rush though the fastest i had ever been before that was 10.40 huge difference. i shook for every but of an hour


----------



## 046 (Apr 29, 2008)

read this.. http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=556274


----------



## gremlin (Apr 29, 2008)

yup


----------



## joecool85 (Apr 29, 2008)

ShoerFast said:


> I really think that engine will run just fine on 87 proof, if you keep your foot out of it some. If your having problems with the cheap-stuff, with your foot out of it, there is something else happening.
> 
> I have a 5L pulling a 14,000# truck and it dose fine with 87 , with about 1/10th the technology your engine has.



The difference is that your 5.0 doesn't have 10.3:1 C/R. I'd be surprised if if he could make it run happy on 87 octane, maybe in the winter under no load, but thats it. He might be able to get by with mid grade though.


----------



## joecool85 (Apr 29, 2008)

ShoerFast said:


> _*in 1987, Ford had a little problem with there SVO-SHO Taurus,,,,
> It seemed there was a real bad TQ-steer problem off a green light,,,,,,,,,
> 
> They could not keep a 700HP FWD car in it's own lane of traffic! (that problem has long been fixed!)
> ...



700hp fwd? I don't think so bud. The SHO taurus never even had half that hp.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 29, 2008)

Some Max's spark knock, some don't. Most of our customers don't run 93 and don't have any knocks or any other problems. Nissan does not have a program for running lower octane. You may can get one aftermarket but I don't think there is a flash for our Consult 2, I will check. We have a few bulletins where it is stated to inform customer to run a higher octane, lol. This works 99% of the time.

I know the older 3.0 Max's(00-02) have problems with the coils going out, this will give a P0300/P1320 code though and throw the ses light. You would know if this was the case. Are your exhaust heat sheilds loose?

You say 60K, have you had the injectors cleaned? The in tank cleaner is good but we use a stronger chemical injected into the intake or through the brake booster vaccum line. If you can get a Consult, tell me what Alpha's are running.......Nissan mass air flow sensors are crap and could cause this too.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 29, 2008)

gremlin said:


> When back home me and a friend ran our own speed shop. I actually built a few of the cars that ran on PInks all out at Rockingham.



I'm 15 minutes from the track, so I was there, LOL. Me and another guy at the shop just finished up a 87 T/A play car. We had no intentions on draging the car, just a street play toy. Mild 383/750 demon and a 2500 stall/3.73. One of his buds races Stang's quite a bit so we took it to the Rock. With ET streets still spining off the line, it can do [email protected] He got some real slicks and really cut the 60ft. down. With a 125 shot it went [email protected], no too bad, LOL. The ole T/A weighs 3350lbs with him in it so we are looking for a Stang. He ordered a race 383, that we could not build out of Jegs any cheaper, so he bite the bullet. His bud has a hatchback 408 that runs [email protected] on motor all day long, 2700lbs with him in it. Funny thing is it took $10K to build that 408 and our 383 is half that and should make close to the same power. 


I'm all into cars if you didn't notice.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 30, 2008)

No flashes for the Max's for spark knock, *from Nissan*.....

A expensive custom tune may work but I would rather pay the extra $4.00 at fill ups.


----------



## gremlin (May 1, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> I'm 15 minutes from the track, so I was there, LOL. Me and another guy at the shop just finished up a 87 T/A play car. We had no intentions on draging the car, just a street play toy. Mild 383/750 demon and a 2500 stall/3.73. One of his buds races Stang's quite a bit so we took it to the Rock. With ET streets still spining off the line, it can do [email protected] He got some real slicks and really cut the 60ft. down. With a 125 shot it went [email protected], no too bad, LOL. The ole T/A weighs 3350lbs with him in it so we are looking for a Stang. He ordered a race 383, that we could not build out of Jegs any cheaper, so he bite the bullet. His bud has a hatchback 408 that runs [email protected] on motor all day long, 2700lbs with him in it. Funny thing is it took $10K to build that 408 and our 383 is half that and should make close to the same power.
> 
> 
> I'm all into cars if you didn't notice.




dang right man i here ya. iv got a few things i wanna do to mine before i start running her again but shes nasty nun the less=)


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 1, 2008)

He bought a Stang that only needs a motor and trans. Already gutted, roll cage, drag wheels/ 10.5" slicks, 8.8 rear. The race motor should be in Sat. and we can order the coversion kit and built turbo 400. This is going to be a sweet car, all I have to find now is a "Powered by Chevy" sticker.


----------



## gremlin (May 2, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> He bought a Stang that only needs a motor and trans. Already gutted, roll cage, drag wheels/ 10.5" slicks, 8.8 rear. The race motor should be in Sat. and we can order the coversion kit and built turbo 400. This is going to be a sweet car, all I have to find now is a "Powered by Chevy" sticker.



eeewww not kewl


----------



## 2000ssm6 (May 2, 2008)

gremlin said:


> eeewww not kewl



LOL! We are Chevy guys but know we will spend way to much $$$ putting a Camaro or Firebird on a diet so we will start with a lighter car but with a Bowtie powertrain. The best of both worlds, hehe.


----------

